# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  قصه واقعيه

## فتاة السلام

*يقول الراوي كنت على شاطئ البحر فرأيت امرأة كبيرة في السن جالسة على ذلك الشاطئ تجاوزت الساعة 12مساءً فقربت منها مع أسرتي ونزلت من سيارتي ... أتيت عند هذه المرأة , فقلت لها : يا والدة من تنتظرين ؟قالت : انتظر ابني ذهب وسيأتي بعد قليل ... يقول الراوي : شككت في أمر هذه المرأة .. وأصابني ريب في بقائها في هذا المكان . الوقت متأخر ولا أظن أن أحد سيأتي بعد هذا الوقت ...يقول : انتظرت ساعة كاملة ولم يأت أحد ... فأتيت لها مره أخرى فقالت : يا ولدي .. ولدي ذهب وسيأتي الآن .
يقول : فنظرت فإذا بورقه بجانب هذه المرأة .فقلت : لو سمحت أريد أن اقرأ هذه الورقة .
قالت : إن هذه الورقة وضعها ابني وقال : أي واحد يأتي فأعطيه هذه الورقة.يقول الراوي : قرأت هذه الورقة ... فماذا مكتوب فيها ؟مكتوب فيها : ( إلى من يجد هذه المرأة الرجاء أن أخذها إلى دار العجزة ).
عجباً لحال هؤلاء .

- يا اخواتى لا تظنون هذه القصص من الخيال والله في البيوت أعظم من ذالك , واسألوا المحاكم وزوروا المستشفيات ترون العجب العجاب .*

----------


## خنساء

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
نعم كم تستر البيوت أسوأ من ذلك وكم تخفي عقوقًا وظلمًا لمن أمر الله بحسن صحبتهما, والله المستعان.

----------

